# [flash] No funcionan los videos de algunas páginas (soluc.)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Tengo instalado Firefox 3.5.3 y adobe flash 10.0.32.18

Resulta que hay páginas como Youtube en que los videos funcioann perfectamente, pero en otras, como por ejemplo la web de Antena 3, cuando intento ver un vídeo no funciona. Pantalla negra, y el icono || de pausa que hay en la parte inferior del cuadro de video (y que es para pausarlo) no hace nada (y como digo, tampoco se ve el video).

Y eso cuando el icono de |> (play) que sale al principio responde, que a veces ni eso.

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Coghan

Tengo las mismas versiones instaladas, acabo de probar la web de Antena3 y me van todos los vídeos que he probado. Podrás probar lo de siempre: con un perfil de firefox limpio para empezar.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues sí, era eso.

Borrando el directorio ~/.firefox ya funciona.

Claro, he hecho un copia, por si acaso (ahora habrá que restaurar los favoritos).

----------

## upszot

Hola aprovecho este post para darles la solucion a otro problema que a mi se me presento, al tratar de reproducir videos desde la web. (http://www.tn.com.ar)

  algunas paginas piden un reproductor de "windows media player" (este caso) o quickTime.... la solucion para otras distribuciones como debian es instalar "mozilla-mplayer"...

  Busque este paquete en portage y no se encontraba... pero logre solucionarlo instalando un addon de firefox llamado "MediaPlayerConnectivity" https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446 el mismo te permite seleccionar un reproductor externo asociado a distintos tipos de archivos... para lo cual se puede seleccionar el reproductor que mas te guste y cuando cargues una web que requiera realplayer, windows media player, quicktime, etc, se reproducirán con el programa que vos elegiste.

bueno espero que les sea de utilidad.

saludos

----------

